# Horror Sounds of the Night



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

You can either try *HERE* BBC Vol. 13 - Track 47, or try *HERE* Ghostly Sounds - Track 7. According to some commenters at Scar Stuff Blog that is where the organ track from Horror Sounds of The Night came from. I hope they are correct, but as I don't have a copy of your tape I can't check.


----------



## cingularpat (Sep 22, 2008)

OK that Ghostly Sounds one has part of it, but not the organ piece from the very beginning of the tape. I have to check the BBC one when i get home. The file is too big to download at work - stupid filters!!


----------



## cingularpat (Sep 22, 2008)

Halloweiner said:


> You can either try *HERE* BBC Vol. 13 - Track 47


THAT WAS IT!!!! Thank you very much!! You have made me a very happy man today. lol. 

It kinda saddens me though that "Horror Sounds of the Night" should've really been titled "Halloween Mixtape that we threw together and sold under our own name" haha.

Thanks again!!!


----------



## Marvin_loves_Jen (Oct 6, 2008)

I want to hear that tune, too. I dunno about the organ but I guess if you happen to find one of those scary sounds when you puke, you'd better put that one, too.


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

Glad I could help.


----------

